# Lexapro/Citalopram cost in Queretaro



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I found a closed thread on this topic, and I am fairly new here so I imagine the reason why the thread was closed was maybe lack of new posts?
I would like some info on this if anyone can help.

What is the cost of Lexapro/Escitalopram/Cipralex in Queretaro?
Also, what is the cost of Coversyl/Altace?

I am moving down there this month and I cannot claim a year worth of Rx here in Canada, so I will have to buy it down there. 

The closed thread suggests shopping around for the best price, but did not mention anything about locations in Qro. Is anyone here on these who are living in Qro?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
JOnathan


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't tell you the cost of these meds, but I buy mine at Chedraui where I get a 10% discount with an INAPAM | Inicio card.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

radiogringo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found a closed thread on this topic, and I am fairly new here so I imagine the reason why the thread was closed was maybe lack of new posts?
> . . .
> ...


Threads more than one year old are closed by the mods to keep information up-to-date.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

radiogringo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found a closed thread on this topic, and I am fairly new here so I imagine the reason why the thread was closed was maybe lack of new posts?
> I would like some info on this if anyone can help.
> ...


Farmacias Similares

.:Farmacias de Similares:.

Use Search - Found under

Escitalopram 10 mg 14 Tablets for $179 MXN with 25% dicount on Mondays or 2 for $319MXN.

Ramipril is name for Altace here. Use the same search function to get price/dosages available.

Several locations in Queretero. Use the Localiza Tu Farmacia Link to find a specific location.

Superama is a division of Walmart and is easier to use when searching for drug prices. Enter the name of the drug drop down to farmacia and search. The prices and availablity would apply to Sam's Club and Walmarts as well as Superamas.

Superama te consiente

Escitalopram with 10 mg and 14/28 tablets is $199/380 MX


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> Superama is a division of Walmart and is easier to use when searching for drug prices. Enter the name of the drug drop down to farmacia and search. The prices and availablity would apply to Sam's Club and Walmarts as well as Superamas.


Superama gives you a 5% discount on drugs if you have an INAPAM card.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Superama gives you a 5% discount on drugs if you have an INAPAM card.



7% Discount for the first 7 days of the month then 5% for the rest of the month. Discount applies to the INAPAM card for seniors as well as a few private insurance programs (MetLife, GNP, AXA). Also free home delivery with a minimum $100 Peso order. 

The INAPAM card is honored for drug discounts at many large farmacies. Check the pharmacies' websites for verification of discounts.

For more information on Superama:

Farmacia en Superama en Línea


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------

